# best place to buy pistol



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

I am looking for a small 380 or 9mm pistol preferably used. Anybody have any suggestions on where to look. Don't wanna pay new price for a used gun


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Buck and bass has used guns.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

buy from private individual any more....no paper trail


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Jimmy's in fort Walton beach. No one comes close to his prices. I've bought 2 or 3 or 17 to be exact from them!!!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I usually get mine from drug deals gone bad...

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/f876edd60c/black-nra

All in fun by the way...

Jim


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

ironman172 said:


> buy from private individual any more....no paper trail



Gulf Coast Gun Forum
http://gulfcoastgunforum.com/forum.php


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Unless you get lucky, I've found most people want about as much for a used gun as you can buy a new one thru the Internet. Check Bud's Gun Shop on the Internet.


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Academy has the Berretta Nano for $399 w/extended mag. Sweet little 9mm CCW.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Individual if possible, but the best prices I've seen are Academy. The Ruger LCP, Beretta nano and SW Bodyguard and the Taurus TCP are all good little guns. I wouldn't recommend the diamondback or kel-tec 380's the triggers are horrible..


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

Academy has the best prices on those, but if u were looking for a XDs Mikes had the best price I found.


----------



## Connor_Sarah (Jun 1, 2011)

I've gotten the best deals at Pensacola Specialty Pawn. They have new and used guns. The new ones I've gotten from them were anywhere from $50-$100 lower than Academy. used ones even better. There are price tags on them, but you can try to barter a little, especially for the used ones.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

BTW: I wouldn't throw money away on ANY 380. 9mm would be my minimum carry gun. I would rather have a 22lr than a 380.


----------



## shtbrd1 (Oct 2, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

johnf said:


> BTW: I wouldn't throw money away on ANY 380. 9mm would be my minimum carry gun. I would rather have a 22lr than a 380.


 
+1 on the 22LR or 9mm, no lost love for the 380. :thumbsup:


----------

